# My beautiful boo x



## Lezconnecting (Jul 26, 2012)

I lost my lovely special cat boo only 4 days and she was only 5 years old. I let her out at night as there are supposed to be less cars around then. She was found on a neighbours drive and he kindly brought her back to us.
I have never missed an animal so much but she was such a wonderful creature. My husband cant understand how devastated i am. Im going on holiday in two days and dont even want to go. Is this normal ? She was born in my house and never caused us a problem. Life is so unfair. I wish i had kept her in, i keep expecting ro see her and feel sick when i remember shes gone


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Going through the same thing right now, we lost our little Lewis yesterday, he was only 3 years old.

He's been sleeping on my bed day and night for the last month, so to have gone bed last night and not to have him there was wrong and when i went upstairs just now and went into my room, he wasnt on my bed.

It'll get easier....we've lost two cats before, two now to car accidents and one to cancer, it gets easier with time but the memories never fade....we lost our first cat when i was 11 years old....i'm now 26 and still cry if i think about him.

You need this holiday, i'm also away this weekend and my friend has promised to keep my spirits up and keep us busy, even though its her birthday!

Go away, have a drink for Boo [if you drink] or just think of her. She's at peace now. Sure she had a fantastic time with you and that you can think of fondly.

I hope my Lewis and your Boo have met and play together happily 

xxxx R.I.P Boo


----------



## essexmat (May 12, 2010)

It is horrid. I lost my Spuddy 2 days ago and I am also off work ill so it makes it worse. My emotions are a wreck, I am depressed and all I have done all day is cry and sleep and not eat. I miss him so much. This is what I like about this forum though - we can share thoughts and emotions.

RIP Boo, my Spuddy and Lewis are with you now


----------



## Lezconnecting (Jul 26, 2012)

Thankyou so much for your reply. I have had many cats and dogs but she was special somehow. A real fluffy little cutie. Half ragdoll half moggie as her mum used to escape and got knocked up by the local tom before i got her spayed!! 

She had 4 kittens and i kept boo as she was the cheekiest one! She always wanted to go out but didnt seem to wander far and was usually in the garden, but mostly following me around and scratching the carpets up! I think its the shock of the suddeness of it al isnt it. You must be feeling as gutted as i am. I will go and have a good holiday and a few drinks for her and hope there is a place for for the animal souls to go when they die.
Thank you


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Lezconnecting said:


> Thankyou so much for your reply. I have had many cats and dogs but she was special somehow. A real fluffy little cutie. Half ragdoll half moggie as her mum used to escape and got knocked up by the local tom before i got her spayed!!
> 
> She had 4 kittens and i kept boo as she was the cheekiest one! She always wanted to go out but didnt seem to wander far and was usually in the garden, but mostly following me around and scratching the carpets up! I think its the shock of the suddeness of it al isnt it. You must be feeling as gutted as i am. I will go and have a good holiday and a few drinks for her and hope there is a place for for the animal souls to go when they die.
> Thank you


She sounds like a cheeky monkey haha hope she didnt touch the furniture too! hehe

Yeah, the suddeness i think is worst, its not like you've had time to come to terms that your gonna loose someone. I'm hoping like Lewis she didnt suffer and spuddy didnt either!

Now the three of them are running about without a care in the world, as they should be!

Enjoy your hols, you need that time for a pick up with friends and people who will understand if you need a little time alone or will comfort you if you cry. But most of all enjoy it for Boos sake, if she could of spoke i'm sure she would of told you to go away, she'd be fine.


----------



## Lezconnecting (Jul 26, 2012)

We are all feeling the same at the moment and it good to be able to talk to someone who feels the same. I hope Boo, Lewis and spuddy are all togehter chasing things and lounging in the sun! 

I keep crying all the time at the thought of never seeing her again and the funny little things she did, it all seems so unfair. Im dreading coming nack from holiday and her not neing here. At least i still jave my greyhound Harriet who is also moping around and seems to know something is wrong
Xxxxxto all the pussy cats who have been taken away suddenly


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

It is awful when they go so suddenly!! 

And it makes you absolutely paranoid about your remaining cats...


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Treaclesmum said:


> It is awful when they go so suddenly!!
> 
> And it makes you absolutely paranoid about your remaining cats...


Dont get me started....we've kept his brother in, the explorer mainly cos the fields are being seen too for thier crops...but im saying he's not going back out unless i train him on a cat harness and he goes out on a lead.

I know i should deprieve him of something he's enjoyed for so long, but its so worrying now.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Staysee said:


> Dont get me started....we've kept his brother in, the explorer mainly cos the fields are being seen too for thier crops...but im saying he's not going back out unless i train him on a cat harness and he goes out on a lead.
> 
> I know i should deprieve him of something he's enjoyed for so long, but its so worrying now.


Tell me about it, I have had to bring Jumpy back from outdoors twice tonight - once I found him in the alley having a growling match with the neighbours cat, and then he came to say Hi when I went to my car - and then went and rolled around on the road!!!!!!!!   So I scooped him up and brought him straight back in! Now fitted a collar on him! Pixie will probably be harness trained, especially as she appears to be a very small cat anyway, and probably will stay quite small, so I doubt she'll be going out on her own until about next Spring....!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Treaclesmum said:


> Tell me about it, I have had to bring Jumpy back from outdoors twice tonight - once I found him in the alley having a growling match with the neighbours cat, and then he came to say Hi when I went to my car - and then went and rolled around on the road!!!!!!!!   So I scooped him up and brought him straight back in! Now fitted a collar on him! Pixie will probably be harness trained, especially as she appears to be a very small cat anyway, and probably will stay quite small, so I doubt she'll be going out on her own until about next Spring....!!!


I am not looking forward to letting him back out at all. How have you done it?!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

So very sorry to hear of so many beautiful cats have lost their lives in the same way. I lost one of a pair of cats last year and from that day his brother isnt allowed out of the garden, he is ok about it but now its warm does cry to go out the front. I just couldnt cope if I lost him so hes stuck in the garden. I did buy him a beautiful new furry friend so he has company. Take care all of you xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Staysee said:


> I am not looking forward to letting him back out at all. How have you done it?!


Luckily he prefers the back garden and the alley, as he's more of a hunter than Treacle, and there's lots of mice and rats around there!! I had a particularly paranoid day yesterday though, as he was out for so long, even though I went and found him and brought him home twice, he headed straight out the flap again!! 

He is NOT allowed out overnight though, the flap gets locked at 11pm or just after when he comes back for his supper, and he and Pixie are shut in the living room overnight.

It's even more of a worry because he is on his own out there, without a feline friend to keep him company  I know he was making friends with a big black cat from round the neighbourhood, so hopefully they'll play together when they're both out.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Treaclesmum said:


> Luckily he prefers the back garden and the alley, as he's more of a hunter than Treacle, and there's lots of mice and rats around there!! I had a particularly paranoid day yesterday though, as he was out for so long, even though I went and found him and brought him home twice, he headed straight out the flap again!!
> 
> He is NOT allowed out overnight though, the flap gets locked at 11pm or just after when he comes back for his supper, and he and Pixie are shut in the living room overnight.
> 
> It's even more of a worry because he is on his own out there, without a feline friend to keep him company  I know he was making friends with a big black cat from round the neighbourhood, so hopefully they'll play together when they're both out.


Our Jenson is also quite the hunter, but he has to cross the road to the fields to do that!

Had a fright this morning....half past 6 and i heard my mum say "I cant find Jenson" needless to say i was up checking everywhere in every room, calling....nothing. So i went outside and checked the front road, nothing. He'd got out. I was in such a panic!

But then just after 7am when i was sat on my bed worrying, i pulled back my net curtains to look to the back garden and who was out there? Jenson!

We can only think that he got out the bathroom window and onto the flat ledge outside it, then down onto the sloping roof above the door and then to the floor. Quite a height for a cat. He's been in since then!

We knew he was a clever cat, but never had him down for a houdini!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so so sorry to hear about all of these 3 cats. such a terrible shame.
our worst nightmare too.
run free little ones, and play altogether.
michelle x


----------



## Lezconnecting (Jul 26, 2012)

I just bought a rose bush and stone cat asleep and put it on next to where I buried her.

I would fight tooth and nail to keep her in if i could turn time back : (









Boo xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Lezconnecting said:


> I just bought a rose bush and stone cat asleep and put it on next to where I buried her.
> 
> I would fight tooth and nail to keep her in if i could turn time back : (
> 
> ...


She was gorgeous  I have a sleeping cat ornament with Treacle's ashes inside, collected it from my vet this morning. It's in the house on one of his sleeping places. Even looks like him, If only we had closed the kitchen door to stop him going back out that night


----------



## Lezconnecting (Jul 26, 2012)

I keep going over it in my head, i shouldve kept her in etc but if a cat wants to go out it hard to stop them. She was a cat who loved being out so i think it wouldve been cruel to stop her. She was in most of the time but theres nothing you can do about it as we cant turn back time.

Its so sad i wish there were no cars or traffic


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss

RIP Boo​


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Boo.

R.I.P Boo and have lots of fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Lezconnecting (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you xxxx:001_smile::wink5:


----------

